# Jensen's ragdoll buddy



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

We finally brought our much anticipated ragdoll kitten "Moe" home. Jensen and Moe are doing amazing together. I really thought it would be a lot more stressful to get them to the point of at least tolerating each other and hoping for friendship, but they LOVE each other. It only took a week before they were napping on the couch together. (the photo's are a little dark as they seem to enjoy their snuggling at night)


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats on now having two of the best four legged children in your home! I am a newbie GR owner; but have been breeding Ragdolls since 2000 ... your children are beautiful!


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

Both are beautiful! Their colors make them look like a matched set.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures!!! Glad to heaqr they get along so well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are beautiful together and it is great that they are such good buddies.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I've heard that Ragdolls think they are dogs anyway! That's great they are such good buddies.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, that goes to show just how much I know about cats!! I was expecting to see a picture of your boy with some Raggedy Ann looking toy!! LOL! Even as a non-cat person, I have to admit that Moe is gorgeous, very striking! And I love that they nap together. I have a feeling that Moe may wind up acting more like a GR than your average cat, so maybe even I would get along with him! Congrats on your new addition!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I've never been a big "cat person" but Moe is gorgeous! I love his blue eyes. He and Jensen are so cute together!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

You have 2 beautiful four legged friends!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They are the most beautiful cats! I love them.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

They look like fast friends


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

They're both adorable! And I agree those blue eyes are stunning! Glad you don't have to deal with the hissing and spitting I do ;P


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

how great that they are getting along right from the start!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I love ragdolls! So cute!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Moe is adorable. Glad they are loving eachother, they look so cute.


----------

